# Strange Phenomenon : Cold Stool ?



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

For the Strange Posts file -

Shep is a 14yo, 65 lb Lab mix. He ate his breakfast and guzzled water at 8 am. At 10 am, I brought him back from Laser Therapy on his hips for arthritis. This may not be pertinent.

We went outside to go potty and everything appeared normal. The first stool out of the chute was normal, but the second half was cold. Not cool, but cold, maybe 70 - 80 degrees ... at least under 90 degrees, I believe. [No, this post isn't THAT strange, when I pick up his poop in the poop bags, I feel the temperature, as does everyone ... who also doesn't normally pay attention to it.]

I'm not asking for a diagnosis, b/c I don't think anything is wrong, just a little biology:
Shep guzzled water that was probably in the 70s. He could easily drink a pint, maybe more (Guzzling is common for Labs). Could water in his stomach or in his system (?) cool his stool? I've never heard of it...but... any other suggestions?

No, I don't think he has ... a cold ;-)


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

I have never heard of that... lol, Maybe it just cooled off ridiculously fast by the time you got to picking it up?? *Shrug*


----------



## petpeeve (Jun 10, 2010)

Strange indeed.

If it happens again. Just for the sake of non-scientific analysis/comparison, what about taking a reading on his body temperature rectally immediately after he goes? I'm not a vet nor a genius nor a poop expert lol but it stands to reason that the stool _should be_ relatively the same temp. I think.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I hate to break it to you, but your dog is a vampire.

To confirm, see if he can see his reflection in a mirror or enter a dwelling without permission.


----------



## Galathiel (Apr 11, 2012)

Probably unrelated, but for me, I picked up some that was cold and was shocked. However, it was a piece I had missed from a previous cleanup.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

All good points .... but out of 10 pieces out of the chute [that's a different but easy-to-explain issue  ], the first 5 - closest to the rectum (?) - were normal temperature, warmer than my body temperature, and not something that I normally notice, after nearly 15 years of following and bowing to the rear end of a dog. But the next 5 were noticeably colder, colder than the surrounding 90 degrees. I was not alert enough to notice a temperature gradient, but it might be reasonable to assume that only the last few - from deepest within his body (?) might have been cold, which concerned me for a few moments - the absolute only anomaly was the temperature. I'd love to make this more entertaining ... and tasteful, and submit it to Garden&Gun Magazine: Good Dog 

@RonE - He has been previously invited into most dwellings, however, I do notice that he sometimes has trouble climbing into the garage, which is where I'm drying fresh garlic. And, he does have trouble going from the attached garage into the house. Perhaps I was wrong in attributing that hesitance to arthritis and the 4 steps leading into the house. I do know that he cannot recognize his own reflection in a mirror. So, it could add up.

He's a Lab mix. And, I've always warned people that a Lab puppy is a different species from the adult, a cross between the spawn of the Tasmanian devil and a fuzzy, needle-toothed vampire, as well as others. You could be onto something - perhaps Shep never made the complete transformation ???


----------



## PatriciafromCO (Oct 7, 2012)

isn't said that drinking water will cool off the core temp of the body as soon as it hits the system?


----------



## BellaPup (Jul 7, 2007)

Was his butt sitting on a cold floor right before he went? Maybe it was the first poo out the chute and was chilled by the floor? That's all I can think of. It's probably much better than smokin' poo.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

I do assume that it was the water, especially the amount and the fact that it was directly from the faucet ... plus it was more than a pint of water, which isn't unusual, considering our current humidity and heat wave. I was surprised to 'experience' that much core cooling. At 9am, it's only 80 degrees, but the humidity is very high and oppressive ... normal for August, but not June.

During his laser therapy, Shep was on a blanket, so I don't think he was 'chilled,' plus the first poop was normal warm - and yes it does steam in the morning  . It was the later poop that was vampire cold. Sounds like it's a new experience for everyone ... one for the X-Files.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

For an ancient canine, Shep appears to be in fairly good health and reasonable spirits. I am positive that he has a number of undiagnosed problems, which probably wouldn't matter if they were diagnosed at this late stage. Anyway, he had another chilled stool, most were normal temperature, but a few in the middle were cold, no other issue or symptoms .... I should ask the Vet on our next visit. I don't believe that it is drinking water related, but don't know.


----------

